# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Goodnight, Wintre...

## treaux

After a year long battle of RIs and a very persistent bacteria, I woke up this morning to find Wintre dead this morning in her cage.  She had just been to the vet the day before and had her nose flushed and gotten a new antibiotic last night, but I think the stress of it all finally caught up with her.

I acquired her from a private party a year ago who needed to rehome her and she came to me with a slight sniffle.  She was already about 3 years old.  I absolutely fell in love with her and her stellar personality, and she immediately converted my mother, who previously had been scared of snakes and refused to hold any of my others.  Wintre was an ambassador of snakedom for all humans and she would melt hearts anywhere she went (which unfortunately was mostly to the vet).  I really wish she could have lived a full life as she would have converted more people to understanding the harmless, simple beings that snakes are and how much comfort and love they are able to provide for their owners (even if to them that just means warmth and rats).

RIP Wintre.  I will miss my beautiful white scarf.

----------


## EmilyandArlo

I'm so sorry for your loss of beautiful Wintre. It sounds like you gave her a wonderful home with lots of love while she was with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

BabySneks (10-22-2018),BeksNY (10-18-2016),_treaux_ (10-18-2016)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I am so sorry for your loss. That snake was gorgeous. Just know that you did everything you could to help the snake and because of that you are a remarkable person.

----------

BabySneks (10-22-2018),BeksNY (10-18-2016),_treaux_ (10-18-2016)

----------


## Ax01

i'm so sorry for your loss. that is truly heartbreaking. u two really did a lot to help her and we were all pulling for her to make a full recovery.

may Wintre rest easy. all my best.

-- Ax

----------

BeksNY (10-18-2016),_treaux_ (10-18-2016)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Oh no I'm so sorry  :Sad:  Wintre was a lovely little beauty. You gave her a loving home and she was loved down to the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

BeksNY (10-18-2016),_treaux_ (10-18-2016)

----------


## Fraido

So sorry.  :Sad:  She was a gorgeous girl.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

BeksNY (10-18-2016),_treaux_ (10-18-2016)

----------


## butterballpython

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost her.  She was beautiful.

----------

BeksNY (10-19-2016)

----------


## Prognathodon

I'm so sorry, she seemed like such a sweetheart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

BeksNY (10-19-2016)

----------


## BeksNY

Thank you to all for your kind words and sympathies. In the words of our housemate's five year old son (who also lives with us), "She was Nate's... and mine... and, well, everybody's most special snake." We are grieving her loss, as she really was "everybody's most special snake", but we remain grateful for our other beloved pets and for the wonderful memories we have of Wintre. <3

----------


## treaux

Yes, thank you everyone for your thoughts.  I still miss her terribly.

I heard from our vet who did a necropsy and she found a mass at the base of Wintre's heart that had been bleeding into the pericardium.  She suspects that her death was unrelated to the infection.  It's hard to say why, but it appears it was just her time to go.  :Tears:

----------


## Neal

Gorgeous snake, sorry you lost her.

----------


## AKA Dave

I had been following Wintre's progress for a long time, hoping for the best.  So very sorry to have found this thread today.   :Tears:  

Dave

----------


## Ashley96

I had been pulling for Wintre. She was such a gorgeous snake and from the sounds of it, gentle too. So sorry for your loss.

----------


## treaux

To anyone who remembers this, I'd like to update.  Less than a year later (August 2017) to be exact, I hatched my first two clutches of BPs and in them was a perfect Mojave/Lesser BEL female.  I'm simply calling her Winter, spelled the normal way this time, and I'm so happy to have a little white wonder back in our snake room.  So here she is, approximately 6 months later.

----------

_Ax01_ (02-20-2018),*bcr229* (02-20-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-20-2018),_Godzilla78_ (02-20-2018),_hilabeans_ (02-20-2018),_Kcl_ (02-20-2018),_MissterDog_ (02-20-2018),_Pengil_ (02-21-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-21-2018),_zina10_ (02-20-2018)

----------


## Ax01

Winter is beautiful. glad u two have another BEl esp. one of your own hatchies.   :Smile:

----------


## zina10

Gorgeous baby !!!

----------

